# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل  يوجد صحابي بهذا الاسم ؟

## الأصيلة

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء انا اريد ان اسمي ابني ( يزن ) وقد سمعت ان هناك صحابيا بهذا الاسم ولكن لم اجد سيرته او اثبات انه صحابي اتمنى من يعرف ان يسعفني عاجلااااا

----------


## الطيب صياد

*و اللهِ ما عليكِ إلا بالرجوع إلى موسوعة الإمام الحافظ أبي عمر بن عبد البر القرطبي الموسومة ب ( الاستيعاب في معرفة الأصحاب )، لعلك تجدين ما تبتغين.
و هذا ما وجدتُهُ في الشبكة من خلال بعض الأخوات - فجزاها الله خيرا عنا -:
**((                              ذو يزن الرهاوي 
 ( صحابي )*
*
يزن مالك بن مرارة الرهاوي ‏.‏ 

بعثه زرعة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقدم بكتاب ملوك حمير على النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم مقدمه من تبوك بإسلام الحارث بن عبد كلال ، ونعيم بن  عبد كلال ، والنعمان قيل ذي رعيس وهمدان ومعافر ومفارقهم الشرك وأهله ‏.‏  فكتب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ذي يزن‏ :‏ ‏" ‏أما بعد فإني أحمد إليكم  الله الذي لا إله إلا هو ، أما بعد ، فقد وقع بنا رسولكم مقفلنا من أرض  الروم ، فلقينا بالمدينة ، فبلغ ما أرسلتم ، وخبر ما قبلكم وأنبأنا  بإسلامكم وقتلكم المشركين ، وأن الله عز وجل قد هداكم بهدايته إن أصلحتم  وأطعتم الله ورسوله ، وأقمتم الصلاة ، وآتيتم الزكاة ، وأعطيتم من المغانم  خمس الله تعالى ، وسهم نبيه وصفيه ‏" ‏، وذكر القصة بطولها في الزكاة  وغيرها ‏.‏ 

أخرجه أبو موسى ، وقاله عن عبدان ‏.‏ 

المرجع
أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة ))اهـ.
و الله الموفق.
*

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> *(( ذو يزن الرهاوي* 
> 
> *( صحابي )* 
> * ذو يزن مالك بن مرارة الرهاوي ‏.‏*


جزاكم الله خيراً 
 للتنبيه : سقطت [ ذو ] من الترجمة .
الذي أعلمه أنه لا يوجد في الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - من اسمه [ يزن ] .

----------


## الطيب صياد

> جزاكم الله خيراً 
>  للتنبيه : سقطت [ ذو ] من الترجمة .
> الذي أعلمه أنه لا يوجد في الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - من اسمه [ يزن ] .


أجزل الله لك المثوبة، و أنا لم أقم إلا بالنقل.
لكن دعني أقول لك: إن لفظة ( ذو ) لا تعني شيئا سوى أن فلانا صاحب مكانة سامية في قومه، و هي مستعملة في عرب اليمن في تلك العصور.
و عندنا يستعملون كلمة ( سي فلان ) للتعبير عن مكانته العالية في القوم  :Smile:

----------


## الأصيلة

شكرا لكم اخواني الاعزاء ولكن تحيرت بين 3 اسامي وهي ( يزن, أويس , وأبي بضم الالف  ) فمالذي ترشحون ؟ ومااقتراحاتكم لكن اريد اسم صحابي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> شكرا لكم اخواني الاعزاء ولكن تحيرت بين 3 اسامي وهي ( يزن, أويس , وأبي بضم الالف  ) فمالذي ترشحون ؟ ومااقتراحاتكم لكن اريد اسم صحابي


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الصَّحَابيُّ الجَلِيلُ ( أُبَيُّ بْنُ كَعْبٍ الأَنْصَارِيُّ ) ررر
من علماء الصحابة بالقرآن

----------


## ثمّ

يزن / أبي ..
بارك الله لك في الموهوب ورزقك برّه ..

----------


## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

> جزاكم الله خيراً 
> للتنبيه : سقطت [ ذو ] من الترجمة .
> الذي أعلمه أنه لا يوجد في الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - من اسمه [ يزن ] .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضلك ياأخي ضيدان
ماهوالتفصيل والتحقيق عن"اليامي"
شكراوجزاك الله

----------


## الطيب صياد

*اقتراحي من بين ما عرضتيه هو ( أُوَيْسٌ )، و معلوم فضل أويس القرني - رضي الله عنه - و إن لم يكن صحابيًّا، و لكني أعرضتُ عن ( أُبَيٍّ و يَزَنٍ ) لثقل النطق بهما خاصة في زماننا هذا، لأننا لم نتعود على النطق بالألفاظ العربية العويصة، فقد أفسدت للكنة و العجمة ألسنتنا، 
و سوف يعاني المنادي للطفل و يتلعثم - ربما!- في النطق باسمه، خاصة إذا كان بعيدا عنه، فأُبَيٌّ و يزنٌ لا يحتويان على حرف مدٍّ، بخلاف ( أويس ) ففيه حرف مد هو الياء الساكنة سكونا حيًّا، فيمكن التلفظ بمد اللين حتى ( 6 حركات ابتسامـــــــات ).
أما اقتراحاتي التي أفضِّلها فـ:محمد، سعيد، جابر، صالح، هيثم، جاسم، أسامة، سفيان، محمود...و غيرها.
حفظ الله هذا الولد و بارك فيه.
*

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

- تسموا بأسماء الأنبياء أحب الأسماء إلى الله عبدالله وعبدالرحمن وأصدقها حارث وهمام وأقبحها حرب ومرة 
الراوي: أبو وهب الجشمي 
المحدث: المنذري - المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/113
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [لا ينزل عن درجة الحسن وقد يكون على شرط الصحيحين أو أحدهما]

----------


## الأصيلة

شكرا لكم اخواني الاعزاء فاخبركم اني سميت ابني اويس تفائلا بان يكون بارا بي كأويس القرني شكرا لكم اخواني ولعل الولد الثاني اسميه (ابي ) رزقنا الله برهم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بورك لكِ في الموهوبِ ، وشَكرتِ الواهبَ ، ورُزِقْتِ بِرَّهُ ، وبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ
اللهم احفظ أويس واجعله كأويس القرني في بِرِّهِ بوالديه ، وفي طاعته لربه وعبادته وفي استجابة دعائه ، واجعله من الصالحين والعلماءِ الرَّبَّانِيِّي  نَ ... آمين

----------


## راجيه الغفران

توكلي على الله أويس اسمه رائع كما اشاد بذلك بعض الاخوه أسال الله أن يرزقكما بره وصلاحه في الدنياء قبل الاخره ويجعله مباركآ اينما كان ويحفظه للإسلام والمسلمين اللهم آآآآآآآآآآمين ..... :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> شكرا لكم اخواني الاعزاء فاخبركم اني سميت ابني اويس تفائلا بان يكون بارا بي كأويس القرني شكرا لكم اخواني ولعل الولد الثاني اسميه (ابي ) رزقنا الله برهم


نعم الاسم, وتفاءلت خيرا جعله الله بارّا بأمه كبر اويس بأم أويس

----------

